
Show HN: Data manipulation for GraphQL queries with Lodash syntax - romanhotsiy
https://github.com/APIs-guru/graphql-lodash
======
crucialfelix
Looks interesting. It is a bit hard to read and immediately make sense of.
Maybe this comes with practice.

I think it's important not to load up on too many esoteric tricks or the code
base becomes expensive to maintain (time/money).

I'm more inclined to build a small toolkit for common transforms like this at
the point of usage.

------
fiatjaf
Why not the entire JS inside GraphQL queries?

Now seriously, is this running in the client or in the server?

~~~
romanhotsiy
In theory, it can be used both on the client and server but we recommend using
it on the client. Check out corresponding README section:
[https://github.com/APIs-guru/graphql-lodash#caching-
clients](https://github.com/APIs-guru/graphql-lodash#caching-clients)

------
ch4s3
This seems really cool, is anyone here using it?

~~~
romanhotsiy
It has been just released, so probably there are not lots of users :) Share
your feedback if you decide to use it

